# Head for Kubota L4300F



## jetdog (Jan 20, 2010)

:dazed:

I am in desperate need of a good used Head for a Kubota L4300F. I believe the Kubota Part Number for the Head (bare with only freeze plugs and guide vanes) is Kubota P/N 16429-03040. 

I got my little Kuboate a little hot and blew the gasket and discovered a small crack between the combustion port and a valve. 

Just trying to locate a replacement from a salvage yard or a friend on TractorForm.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

Jetdog
979-236-2108 cell


----------



## John R (Oct 2, 2010)

They can be repaired, find some that can spray weld it.


----------

